# NGD: Mayones Duvell Elite Baritone 7 (Dat top + BKP + Always Sunny Content)



## andyjanson (Mar 5, 2015)

After the longest 8 months of waiting you can imagine, I finally got the word that it'd be arriving today, and my reaction was pretty much this:



I'll try and spare you the typical NGD catchphrases and get back to this thread in a few days/a week or so to update this in detail with my thoughts and possibly better pics/a video, but for now, GOD DAMN. I was nervous about how the top was going to look but I needn't have worried, I think it looks absolutely killer. 

SPECS:
27" baritone scale
Profiled Matte Mahogany body
Matte Eye Poplar top (stained a MIXTURE of black and graphite)
Matte Wenge/Bubinga neck
Ebony fretboard with offset acrylic inlays (2mm I believe)
Blue Luminlay Side Dots
Bare Knuckle Juggernaut set in Tyger covers
Hipshot bridge
Hipshot Griplok locking tuners

PICS:















































































As I said, review and video to come. Any questions, fire away!


----------



## TommyG (Mar 5, 2015)

Perfection.... Very nice


----------



## wildrat666 (Mar 5, 2015)

ok Ill take it. you can ship it to my homeadress. I can pay for the shipping and all that. I understand that you want that...Ill take it


----------



## wildrat666 (Mar 5, 2015)

congrats!!! that was a beauty...


----------



## isispelican (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks amazing man! How does the neck feel?


----------



## Aris_T (Mar 5, 2015)

True beauty! HNGD and enjoy!


----------



## illimmigrant (Mar 5, 2015)

Amazing looking guitar. Congrats!


----------



## Mike (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice...No straight on full body shot though? Need to see this thing in its full glory.


----------



## Roland777 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mind telling me how much it set you back?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats bro, this thing rules!


----------



## Emil357 (Mar 5, 2015)

It is so beautiful and so clean. Congrats dude hope it is a keeper!


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow! That is good lookin


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 5, 2015)

I have those same chairs at my kitchen table.

Also, awesome guitar. Probably the best Duvell pics I've seen so far.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm so conflicted with the Duvell, because on one hand I question why they had to take their shape that was somewhat unique, then add something that every single guitar builder ever is doing. 

But on the other hand, it's fucking gorgeous.  Either way, that's a stunning fiddle. HNGD, man!


----------



## JLesher6505 (Mar 5, 2015)

Incredible! Absolutely love it dude. HNGD!


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 5, 2015)

Dude that looks amazing! HNGD!


----------



## tupesaku (Mar 5, 2015)

That looks amazing...HNGD!!!


----------



## Simic (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow, superb looking guitar. Especially love the neck. HNGD!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 5, 2015)

This thing just oozed class all over my phone, dude. Love those offsets and that top; HS is dope too. HNGD, and get your rage on.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 5, 2015)

I feel like young Mac's Christmas scream would be more appropriate.


----------



## Noxon (Mar 5, 2015)

That guitar rules so hard! HNGD!!


----------



## vonzion18 (Mar 5, 2015)

My god man. My new gasss. Something serious. One of these days I'll own one. It looks light. Hngd.


----------



## Humbuck (Mar 5, 2015)

Lovely guitar. I want one just like that. 

Can you tell me exactly what it weighs?


----------



## Millul (Mar 5, 2015)

HNGD! Amazing axe!


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 6, 2015)

Hot Diggity! That looks so great! HNGD!


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Mar 6, 2015)

The black works insanely well on that burl. Beautiful.


----------



## metalstrike (Mar 6, 2015)

Mesmerizing top!

HGND!


----------



## JerichoCheng (Mar 6, 2015)

congrats!
just love the duvell shape so much,
HNGD!


----------



## andyjanson (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!



isispelican said:


> Looks amazing man! How does the neck feel?


 
It feels great, not sure quite how I'd describe it....wide and quite flat, but it definitely has a bit of meat to it which I like. It's not ultra thin or anything.




Mike said:


> Very nice...No straight on full body shot though? Need to see this thing in its full glory.


 
Coming up...



Roland777 said:


> Mind telling me how much it set you back?


 
Sent you a PM mate 



Humbuck said:


> Lovely guitar. I want one just like that.
> 
> Can you tell me exactly what it weighs?


 
My trusty bathroom scales reckon about 3.5kg. It's a little heavier than you might think, possibly down to the Wenge neck, but not at all overbearing. I prefer a little weight to my guitars and I think it feels great.


----------



## Duvell (Mar 6, 2015)

Mixture of black and graphite!!!
It's really nice!
Coz the transparent blk is a little bit too dark IMO.
HNGD!


----------



## Nickh (Mar 6, 2015)

HNGD Gorgeous guitar. Every new duvell pic I come across has me green with envy. Perhaps I'll scratch that itch soon.


----------



## dhgrind (Mar 6, 2015)

how does one go about ordering a baritone version? didn't see this option on axe palace.


----------



## andyjanson (Mar 6, 2015)

dhgrind said:


> how does one go about ordering a baritone version? didn't see this option on axe palace.



I don't think it's 'officially' an option yet. What happened was I originally requested a quote for this last year with the baritone scale but was told it wasn't an option yet and that the listing on the Mayones website was a mistake. A couple of weeks later I got another email from my dealer to say that they were taking pre-orders on baritone Duvell's, so this is from the first batch I believe. Send an email to the axe palace and I'm sure they'll be able to sort you out - it's always worth asking with these things, that's how I managed to get the hybrid stain and the smaller dot inlays


----------



## Kobalt (Mar 6, 2015)

Just ....ing amazing.

'grats, dude! HNGD!


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 6, 2015)

Dat neck. Those curves.


----------



## dhgrind (Mar 6, 2015)

haha thanks for the information, i hate to admit it but if i do order one of these its probably gonna end up looking similar to yours =P


----------



## TGN (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks amazing  HNGD!


----------



## Shredmon (Mar 7, 2015)

WOW dude, thats just perfect......love it!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 7, 2015)

These duvells are blowing my mind. GORGEOUS.


----------



## superash (Mar 7, 2015)

holy shit. that top is so lush. happy ngd.


----------



## DerBomber (Mar 7, 2015)

Classy. Congrats!


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 7, 2015)

I like everything about that guitar- incredible workmanship.
HNGD!


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 7, 2015)

Killer guitars. Congrats


----------



## superash (Mar 7, 2015)

That neck.
That top.
Those fret markers.
Such a beautiful guitar man.
I'd love to hear some tone tests.


----------



## vkw619 (Mar 7, 2015)

This is one of the most beautiful guitars and tops I have ever seen! Does anyone know how much these usually run? Mind PMing me how much it set you back op? I am truly interested!

Can't wait for videos and MOAR PICS!


----------



## andyjanson (Mar 8, 2015)

vkw619 said:


> This is one of the most beautiful guitars and tops I have ever seen! Does anyone know how much these usually run? Mind PMing me how much it set you back op? I am truly interested!
> 
> Can't wait for videos and MOAR PICS!



Thanks dude, PM'd. I'll get something done soon as possible, but workload is CRAZY at the minute


----------



## MattThePenguin (Mar 8, 2015)

Man this is so tasteful, it's just beautiful. Mayones is hands down my first choice for a custom instrument whenever that time comes.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow! Jaw Dropper. I actually have a custom on order
which is spec'd very similar to this.


----------



## dimitrio (Mar 8, 2015)

That is pure kosmos! 
That tops reminds of some distant galaxies... or maybe an unfriendly planet 
Wenge looks so sweet too....


----------



## lemeker (Mar 8, 2015)

yum


----------



## superash (Mar 9, 2015)

That top is so sick.
I'm getting so tempted to jump on the Duvell hype after seeing everyone picking theirs up.
They look great.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 10, 2015)

That guitar is gorgeous, love the neck! Congrats man.


----------



## pylyo (Mar 10, 2015)

HNGD but what's that beautyful candy apple red 60's tele in the back?


----------



## triski (Mar 10, 2015)

HNGD, looks sick !! 
one quetion, is it heavy ?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 10, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 11, 2015)

I saw "it's always sunny content" in the title before I read anything else and clicked on
It imagining Frank Reynolds face on a guitar. Aside from that fact, I'm not disappointed in the slightest. HNGD!


----------



## PunchLine (Mar 11, 2015)

superash said:


> That neck.
> That top.
> Those fret markers.
> Such a beautiful guitar man.
> I'd love to hear some tone tests.



+1 

and HNGD!!!


----------



## andyjanson (Mar 11, 2015)

pylyo said:


> HNGD but what's that beautyful candy apple red 60's tele in the back?



Thanks man, not a 60's tele sadly but a bit of a project guitar - picked it up in pretty knackered condition for about £50 and have managed to nurse it back to health with new parts and a bit of love....it's a surprisingly decent guitar now!



triski said:


> HNGD, looks sick !!
> one quetion, is it heavy ?



A little heavier than expected (about 3.5kg), but it does lend it a really solid feel. 



JaxoBuzzo said:


> Frank Reynolds face on a guitar



That's potentially the only thing that could've made me happier with this thing


----------



## Geysd (Mar 11, 2015)

superash said:


> holy shit. that top is so lush. happy ngd.



Was trying to say nearly the same.

But it's much effort to clean the unvarnished neck, isn't it?


----------



## andyjanson (Mar 13, 2015)

Geysd said:


> But it's much effort to clean the unvarnished neck, isn't it?




Eh, time will tell...it's not needed it yet and I won't be gigging it so I don't really see it becoming an issue


----------



## Neilzord (Mar 13, 2015)

Everything about that looks incredible. Seriously HNGD for you!!!


----------



## Yianni54 (Mar 26, 2015)

andyjanson said:


> A little heavier than expected (about 3.5kg), but it does lend it a really solid



I love heavy solid guitars! HNGD!


----------



## fantasyl (Mar 26, 2015)

Duvell is my fav mayones series, the eye poplar top are just to die for!!! Awesome guitar!!!


----------



## Matt 7 (Apr 7, 2015)

That looks awesome! Congrats


----------



## Muzakman (Apr 8, 2015)

Ugliest piece of sh*t I've ever seen, I bet it plays like crap too.. You better give it to me so that I can.. throw it away for you.. Come on, give it here.. give it give it give it...

OK IT'S FREAKING SPECTACULAR!!! DAMN YOU WALLET!!


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 10, 2015)

Wenge neck = win
Beautiful guitar, congrats!


----------



## DraggAmps (Apr 13, 2015)

How does the lack of arm contour feel to you? That's my biggest reservation but I am so close to pulling the trigger on one of these. They also occasionally look like they have a slight radius to the entire top of the body, almost like an Ibanez RGA body where it's not carved or arched, but just slightly curved. Is this the case or is it truly just completely flat? I'm worried about the comfort of a completely flat body.


----------



## andyjanson (Apr 13, 2015)

DraggAmps said:


> How does the lack of arm contour feel to you? That's my biggest reservation but I am so close to pulling the trigger on one of these. They also occasionally look like they have a slight radius to the entire top of the body, almost like an Ibanez RGA body where it's not carved or arched, but just slightly curved. Is this the case or is it truly just completely flat? I'm worried about the comfort of a completely flat body.



Honestly it's fine to me - I own a jp6 with the best arm contour ever and whilst it'd be nice, it's by no means uncomfortable without. I don't really miss one, but then I'm not super picky about that sort of thing. I just checked the top and it does seem to have a very slight curve to it. If you can get over the arm contour thing I can definitely recommend every other aspect of the guitar


----------



## DeathChord (Apr 13, 2015)

Stunning guitar I'm seriously envious and happy for you at the same time, anyone have any winning lottery tickets their willing to share?

HNGD Enjoy!


----------



## Geysd (Apr 14, 2015)

HNGD man, this looks way too beautiful 
Love the only volume poti thing and how the neck fits the body so smooth!


----------



## dante511039594 (Apr 15, 2015)

Is it possible to make a gloss front and oil back?


----------



## andyjanson (Apr 15, 2015)

dante511039594 said:


> Is it possible to make a gloss front and oil back?



You could certainly have the front gloss and the back matte, not sure if that's what you mean by oil though. I'm more or less certain you can't have a stained oil finish on the back like some mayones, but as always, it never hurts to ask!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 15, 2015)

Its.... so... gorgeous! HNGD!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 16, 2015)

Lovely guitar ya get there, nice alive top too! I love mine


----------



## morbidus (Apr 17, 2015)

That top and finish look great. I like the circular dot by the upper horn but the area behind the bridge is what dreams are made of. Wow - killer guitar.


----------



## jrui (Sep 6, 2016)

hey man, what's your tuning and string gauge on this guitar ?

since it's not a very bright wood combination, what do you think the sound if you detuned it low , or even to a F# area ?


----------



## FourT6and2 (Sep 6, 2016)

jrui said:


> hey man, what's your tuning and string gauge on this guitar ?
> 
> since it's not a very bright wood combination, what do you think the sound if you detuned it low , or even to a F# area ?



Duvells are fairly bright and clear guitars. But they have a chunky mid-range with a certain richness to it. The top wood probably isn't doing much for the sound. But the wenge/bubinga bolt-on neck has a lot to do with it. I don't tune down to F# or anything. But I have three Duvells, all with different wood (except the neck), and they're pretty close to each other in terms of sound. Small differences here and there. But yeah... all of them are bright and clear and articulate.


----------



## Thrashman (Sep 10, 2016)

"For that kind of money you'd expect the neck heel to at least be flush with the neck joint. totally not worth the money like that!!"



Nice guitar man, Mayones' make some killer quality fiddles!!!


----------



## caspian (Sep 16, 2016)

man, that looks sick. Next high end purchase for myself will be something along these lines I think. HNGD!


----------

